# Degenerative joint problems in Jackson



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have not been on much this summer as it has been busy . . . we have also been trying to figure out why Jackson kept having an on and off limp for several months. We thought he had sprained his leg playing . . . it got better . . . and then it would keep reoccuring. My vet was out of town, but the other vet could find nothing wrong . . . Jackson would not even wince no matter what she did.

After he started obedience class last month, I started noticing his gait seemed off and then by the end of class he would be limping. There is also a precious 6 month old Hav in the class who has such a nice prance that Jackson seems to never have had . . . he would act like he was hurting by the end of class and would rather sit. I finally insisted on x-rays, and sadly, Jackson has some degenerative bone disease in his wrist and shoulder joint in one leg which she assumed was probably an improper growth structure in the joints. The radiologist did not think he needed surgery, but my vet suggested mild use of Previcox (1/4 to 1/2 pill for pain) and Cosequin for supplements (my suggestion actually!) I have been pretty down about this as I am now worried that if he is not even two yet, what will it be like five years down the road? He has been on the Cosequin for two weeks, and the directions say it can take 4-6 weeks for results. I had hoped to do therapy with him, and wasn't even considering agility (thank goodness), but he only seems to be totally pain-free when he takes the Previcox. The vet is cautious about too much of that, and so am I, so I guess I'll just need to be a little bit more patient to see if he improves.

I have not contacted the breeder yet, but am considering it. At first the vet thought he had mild CD which totally freaked me out, but the radiologist said no. His blood work was also perfect (whew!) I did see somewhere that 40% of all Havs had some kind of irregularity in their front legs??? I have not had the back legs x-rayed but am now considering it when he's two just to make sure. He bounces around all the time on those, so I think they're OK, but am still nervous.

Has anyone else had experience with young dogs having with shoulder and wrist problems? It's odd to me that Jackson could run like the wind until he was 1 1/2, and then all of a sudden he started limping. I would love any suggestions anyone has . . . you all are always so full of wonderful advice. Thanks!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Kathy, hope someone wiser than me will chime in and give you great advice and hope. The only thing I can think of why he was OK for 1.5 years and then started limping, is that he may have had just enough cartilage in both joints to keep him going but it wore off in time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy so sorry to hear this. I hope you get some good answers. In the meantime, I will be thinking of you and Jackson and hopes for encouraging feedback.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know anything about this, but I hope they can come up with something to help the poor boy. His friends send hugs and kisses!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathy, I am sorry to hear about Jackson. I wish I had some answers for you, but I don't know anything about degenerative bone disease. I hope the Previcox and Cosequin will help, and I really hope that he won't get much worse. Hopefully someone here has experience or knowledge in this area. I know you must be very worried about him.:hug:
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just want to say how sorry I am for you and Jackson. Although he has never been diagnosed with anything wrong. Jasper gained a whole lot more spring in his step after starting joint supplements and fish oil (it's a long story why we started) And his whole mood changed. It took about 3 weeks. So give the supplements time... Cash too has improved and he does have some joint issues. We use Glycoflex 1. I like them because they come in soft chews and the boys love them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Jackson's problem with his front legs. Puppy kisses from Murphy and tummy rubs from me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby. :hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind thoughts and the "bump," Maryam. I look at at that photo of Pablo and Jackson running on the baseball diamond (love that it made the calendar!), and that's the ultimate RLH that all Havs should be experiencing. At least Jackson isn't a racehorse (you know what they do to those sometimes  )

Missy, I appreciate the recommendation on the soft chews . . . I saw those in one of the catalogs (along with a million other supplements), and I do have to crush the Cosequin or Jackson picks it out of his food. I will try to be patient to give everything time to work, and I can always slip in a little Previcox if we have a playdate going on (which we are having this weekend . . . thank goodness it's with the 4 lb. Morkie and a puppy!) I know it could be a lot worse, but I just don't want my little boy to be in pain. 

I'm still hoping to hear from someone else who has dealt with early arthritis in the joints . . . and realize that a lot of you are still recovering from the National Show (I am so jealous . . . looked like so much fun!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear about Jackson's pain in the joints. I do hope that the medication helps him soon. It is indeed heart breaking to see our furballs in any discomfort.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
I am so sorry to hear about this. You know somehting else you may consider is feeding raw. I had to be the raw psycho but I have heard dogs with joint and patella problems doing better as they are eating those joints of other animals (sounds gross I know!) Isabelle has a patella probelm and a few times a year and a half ago I saw her pop it into place. It is just one patella that is a grade two. Since I have been feeding raw, I have never seen her do it. She was getting a little supplement but I have stopped it for now. I have never seen her pop it since though. It was one of the reasons I switched (her teeth suck too)

Just something else to think about. I would also contact your breeder as this may be something else someone in her line has experienced and you may get some advice there too. 

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, I'm sorry to hear you're going through this with Jackson. I haven't heard of it before but would definately say to talk to your breeder. They may be helpful in offering more information about it, if they've seen it happen before in their lines.

Have you expresesd your concerns to your vet and asked him what could happen in the future? It's no fun living with fears. :hug: Did the vet say why it's only happening in one leg?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been reading this thread, and feeling so sad for you and Jackson...I just don't have anything to offer. I'm so sorry...I think I'd sure try the raw, if the vet had no other really helpful ideas. Sending you a sympathetic hug.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

You need to contact the breeder. The breeder should know about Jackson's problems.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda and Sheri, thanks for the suggestion about the raw. I hadn't thought of that . . . I may try it if I don't see improvement. The vet did say that dogs cannot overdose on glucosamine and chondroitin, so that's good to know since I have been not only doing the Cosequin, but also using my 14 year old lab's food for treats (Breeder's Choice for Active Dogs with high level of both glucosamine and chondroitin.) Jackson came back from obedience class today and did a major RLH in the yard, so that is encouraging. No sign of a limp today, but it seems to come and go. 

I am definitely going to contact the breeder. I also think some of the irregularities were in both legs, but seemed more pronounced in the one that bothers him. I guess it's like patellas or anything . . . they can simply show up on one side. After hearing how some dogs do fine with bad patellas, elbows, and all sorts of things, I guess I can only wait and see while trying to experiment with the supplements and avoid things that aggravate that front leg. I am trying to keep Jackson from jumping off the bed and other high places.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear about Jackson. I hope you will find someone who can help - now that the forum has grown so large, hopefully there is someone who has experienced something similar. Sending a :hug: to you both!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A playdate w/o us?! :nono: Jackson better be in shape in a couple of weeks when we (hopefully) stop by on our way back with Chuy in tow!!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend's Havanese is 4 years old and recently began showing signs of acute pain. X-rays show calcifications in the spine, and diagnosis is currently ongoing. The vet has indicated that an infection could be the source of the problem, and there is extensive blood work pending.

This dog is over 20 pounds, not overweight, just a very large Havanese, and I have wondered if the size of him is part of the problem.

Cosequin and Rimadyl were initially prescribed, and some days it seems to help while other days it does not. Cosequin is only a supplement that can support the joints, it can't cure anything or provide quick relief of symptoms. 

I will update this dog's progress when we know more about what might have caused the problem.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Cosequin is only a supplement that can support the joints, it can't cure anything or provide quick relief of symptoms.


I believe this is why my Vet was quick to recommend a joint supplement while Cash was still young. (of course this was after the scary emergency visit where he was lame for a weak...probably tick borne) She saw his size and his short little knobby legs and thought he could use all the support he could get. The surprise is how great Jasper has done on the same joint supplement. It has really brought him alive. From what I have read I don't think you go wrong supplementing with glucosomine/chondroitin/ in any of their forms and fish oil from an early age. People talk about fish oil for the coat...but it is a powerful anti-inflammation tool...it also helps with mood and joints and heart health.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ha ha Maryam . . . Jackson WILL be ready for that, even if we have to pump him up with a little medicine! And a few celebratory cocktails for us 

I _so_ appreciate everyone's feedback and also the private message suggestions. There does seem to be some evidence that the cause can be an unknown combination of things such as heredity, injury, infection, and too quick of growth in the bones and joints. Jackson has stayed steady in his weight at 14 1/2 pounds. He weighed that at a year and is almost two, so he seems to be stable with his weight. He is VERY happy right now, and is "off the wall happy" after a little bit of Previcox! I am going to continue to monitor this and will post how he's feeling after he's been on the supplements long enough to make a difference.

<<<Hugs to you all!>>>


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, I'm glad you're getting some suggestions through pm. Jackson sounds like his normal self which must be a huge relief for you too. Can't wait to see you soon, just have to convince Joey to drive through W-S on September 5th


----------

